# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Как вы относитесь к своим родителям?

## Андрей

Просто интересно узнать у кого какие отношения с родителями.У многих суицидников были или есть проблемы в семье,мало кто захочет суициднуться ,когда в семье всё нормально и есть люди ,которые тебе по-настоящему близки и дороги.

----------


## Изнанка света

Самые дорогие и важные для меня люди..  :!: 

если, честно, из-за них и жива.. еще

----------


## Crash

Аналогично...

----------


## Alice

Моя мама для меня это единственный человек, в котором я уверенна до конца, человек, который всегда будет рядом...

----------


## Night

Хорошо,порой выводят из себя,в общем как у большенства.Говорят что они примут тебя каким бы ты не был,и каким бы не стал....хм,правда ли это?

----------


## Crash

> Говорят что они примут тебя каким бы ты не был,и каким бы не стал....хм,правда ли это?


 Смотря какие родители, обобщать нельзя. Только мне кажется, что "каким бы ни стал"... Такая безусловная любовь - это, IMO, не есть хорошо, даже со стороны родителей. Должны все-таки быть разумные пределы.

----------


## Alice

> Хорошо,порой выводят из себя,в общем как у большенства.Говорят что они примут тебя каким бы ты не был,и каким бы не стал....хм,правда ли это?


 Принять то примут, а вот как относиться будут и что будут про тебя думать, это уже другой вопрос...

----------


## Rajtaro

Родители у меня хорошие. Побитые жизнью взрослые дети. И отношения "хорошие". никто никого не напрягает и не видит.

----------


## [email protected]

Ужасные отношения в течение многих лет...НИКОГДА меня не подерживали,не понимали,мама пытается сдать меня в дурдом а отчим...да впрочем и так понятно....
я для них полная противоположность идеальной дочери...

----------


## ACID

кОШМАРНО,ПАПАША ПЕРЕОДИЧЕСКИ УХОДИТ В ЗАПОЙ В ОСТАЛЬНОЕ ВРЕМЯ МЫ С НИМ НЕ ОБЩАЕМСЯ,ТОЛЬКО ПЕРЕОДИЧЕСКИ ОН ОРЕТ НА МЕНЯ,А МАМА ВЕЧНО ЕГО ПОТДЕРЖИВАЕТ И ДАЖЕ ЕСЛИ Я НА 100%БУДУ ПРАВА И ОНА БУДЕТ ОСОЗНОВАТЬ ЭТО ВСЕ РАВНО БУДЕТ ЗАЩИЩАТЬ ЕГО,ПО СУТИ Я С НИМИ МАЛО ОБЩАЮСЬ,НА МЕНЯ ПРОСТО ВСЕ ЗАБИЛИ.КАК В МУЛЬТИКЕ:У ПАПЫ ЕСТЬ МАМА,У МАМЫ ЕСТЬ ПАПА,А У МЕНЯ НИКОГО))

----------


## Косолапая_supreme

У меня с мамой какая-то патологическая любовь. Она самый важный человек для меня, а я для нее. Ее мнение всегда определяющее. Ужасно боюсь ее разочаровать, хотя знаю, что не должна зависеть от ее мнения. Материально от нее независима (даже не живем вместе и очень далеко друг от друга - 10 тыс. км.). Стараюсь решить эту проблему внутри себя... В определенный момент осталась жива из-за мамы (или благодаря??).

----------


## Александр

И родители нормальные, и отношения нормальные...

----------


## Viola

я их очень люблю..самые замечательные на свете....современные...я одна у них..всё для меня делают...папа обажает..единственное...я завишу от них в моральном плане..делаю как они хотят....стараюсь быть хорошей девочкой..но иногда так хочется ухать в другой город , что бы быть совсем свободной..чтобы попробывать самой что нибудь..а не следовать указаниям

----------


## Пантера

РОдители как родители, вроде любят, но свою любовь проявляют крайне редко, на дни рождения да и только. У нас не принято обниматься, целоваться в семье, если мама вдруг резко захотела меня обнятьть, у меня как лампочка над головой загорается, что то не так, что случилось? и если честно это немного раздражает, еще возникают проблемы, если я не прихожу во время как обещала и опоздание на 10 минут у нас катируется как опоздания часа на 3-4 это выводит из себя очень сильно.

----------


## УбейсяВеником

родки всех любят, даж самых уродцев из уродцев, я думаю, и я вот раньше думала, ктобы не были родители у человека, их нужно любитЬ, т.к. они дали тебе жизнь.... думаю, дальше продолжать не стоит, и так понятно.................

----------


## Irga

отношения ужасные. мать обещает дурку, хотя меня и не за что... а брат убить или искалечить.

----------


## Knyaz

> отношения ужасные. мать обещает дурку, хотя меня и не за что... а брат убить или искалечить.


  Они возможно любят, возможно играют в заботу, но важно другое: ты нужна самой себе, полюби СЕБЯ с начала, ты уникальная, ты самая лучшая для себя и в Мире, тебе нужна забота о себе. Поверь мне, ты так много не знаешь хорошего о себя, ты так много не видела в этой жизни. Неужели тебе это не интересно???

----------


## Night

Слишком хорошие и добрые.Это портит людей,сужу по себе.

----------


## [email protected]

2Пантера:тоже самое..абсолютно

----------


## Полина

моя мама всегда сравнивает меня с нашей кошкой.типа что хочу,то и сделаю с ней. вякнет-покормлю,укусит-изобью...хочу на улицу выкину,хочу приласкаю,хочу утоплю...
не знаю даже как с этим жить!такое чувство сразу,что я 1000% никому не нужна и жизь настолько же бессмыслена,на сколько и кошачья...

----------


## infinity

я им благодарна зато, что они мне дали в этой жизни...не скажу что у нас все плохо..у нас просто нет семьи...никто не орет,ни кто не пьет...просто живем тремя параллельными жизнями...никого ничего не волнует...никто ни про кого не знает,а мне даже и не интересно...что там у них..

----------


## Betta

маму очень люблю,она меня понимает и часто поддерживает...отец для меня больше кошелек(даж стыдно говорить),ну мы сним не живем и никогда вмместе не жили и женаты родаки мои не были..а так отец раньше был замечательным человеком физик почти академик...спился.

----------


## my_shadow

если б не мои родители, то не знаю что б со мной было. благодаря им я еще жива. с мамой у нас хорошие отношение. часто конечно ругаемся, но иногда и поговорить можем о чем-то. с папой мы не были никогда отсобо близки. даж ни о чем особо не разговаривали, но мы очень похожи. и даже когда мы ругаемся, то я его всегда понимаю, он мне очень дорог.

----------


## Twiggy Filth

Отец развёлся с матерью,когда мне было сем лет (я остался с ней), а теперь мать уже 6 раз сама в психиатрической клинике лежала.. Какие могут быть отношения...

----------


## Ukka

мои родители меня понимают, в том , что я им расказываю. и отношения у нас хорошие.



> мать обещает дурку, хотя меня и не за что...


 а в дурку я сама хочу, хоть с людьми пообщаюсь

----------


## Crash

> а в дурку я сама хочу, хоть с людьми пообщаюсь


 Что-то сомневаюсь, что ты представляешь себе, что это такое на самом деле... :roll:

----------


## Ukka

> Что-то сомневаюсь, что ты представляешь себе, что это такое на самом деле... :roll:


 может быть и так, возможно просто интерес. а что там действительно?

----------


## Crash

> может быть и так, возможно просто интерес. а что там действительно?


 На МС выкладывались рассказы... :roll: Желания посмотреть в реале не пробуждают.

----------


## grey

> Сообщение от Ukka
> 
> Что-то сомневаюсь, что ты представляешь себе, что это такое на самом деле... :roll:
> 
> 
>  может быть и так, возможно просто интерес. а что там действительно?


 в этой теме говорим про родителей
а дурку обсуждаем здесь - http://www.suicide-forum.com//viewtopic.php?p=2272#2272

----------


## mermaid_70

А у меня родители хорошие , очень хорошие,...они всё делают для меня, в том плане что они заботят ся о том, что я получила образование, была здоровой, была как бы обеспеченной,.но не всё так просто....они считают, что я - их собственность..меня никуда не пускают пока я не расскажу им, куда я иду, зачем..а однажды я попробовала рассказать всё что их интересовало..и думала что щас вот меня поймут..но всё. увы, получилось иначе...папа мой знает как управлять человекком. и потоснно играет на моей совести..и мне становится их постоянно жалко...и поэжтомк я всё делаю именно так как они хотят..но тем не менее они говорят что если типа я пойду работать , ко мне отношение изменится..но в то же время они понимают что мне не устроиться на работу пока нету мне 18 лет...и то что я на полной их материальном обеспечении, ..и это моё больное место...ведь они этим постоянно манипулируют..короче, полной свободы нет у меня вообще..никакой свободы нет...а чтобы ехать в москву,, даже для того чтобы там работать, они говорят что если я уеду, то чтобы обратно не возвращалась.....так что мне один путь - если остаться в живых, то бежать из дома, и чтобы обраттно уже никогда не возвратиться..а чтобы это всё было, мне нужно быть уверенной что со мной всё будет хорошо и смогу с чьей-то помощью устроиться в жизни..... и куда то надо пристроиться..а куда? у меня нет ни денег. ничего нет у меня......ведь это всё нереально..поэтому в придачу ещё и мои проблемы..и всё это вместе просто вынуждает меня уйти в другой мир...

----------


## Artist

Люблюд родителей. Бедные они бедные! Иногда жутко становиться, представляя их состояние после моей смерти... Эгоист!

----------


## Painkiller

> маму очень люблю,она меня понимает и часто поддерживает...отец для меня больше кошелек(даж стыдно говорить),ну мы сним не живем и никогда вмместе не жили и женаты родаки мои не были..а так отец раньше был замечательным человеком физик почти академик...спился.


 Чем-то похоже:
Маму люблю, она альпинистка, папа тоже.Причина, по которой живу отдельно-папа постоянно пьет(это еще мягко сказано-бухает по-черному с друзьями-собутыльниками каждый день)
Они очень много сделали:покорили много вершин, прошли всю жизнь вместе, а началась пьянка потому, что на Эльбрусе папа потерял двоих друзей и запил(1988 год).
Он не любит, даже можно сказать, ненавидит рок-музыку, а я-обожаю, поэтому не можем контачить...

----------


## h4te

ненавижу

----------


## anildia

Люблю, очень люблю маму, а у нее ко мне просто патологическая любовь, но мы с ней совсем разные, мы любим разную музыку, разные книги и все такое. В детсве мне разрешалось читать только то, что одобряла она. И все таки я ее люблю, хотя долго быть с нею вместе трудно. Я не осуществила ее ожиданий.

----------


## Ведьма

Отца своего я видела только раз в жизни...
Мать... именно из-за неё я всерьез задумалась о самоубийстве... иногда я её просто ненавижу... таким людям нельзя иметь детей... просто нельзя... она меня морально душит... пытается своими угрозами и побоями меня сломать...  
Отчим... он будет только рад если меня не станет.. я ему как кость в горле... полностью солидарен с матерью во всем... ублюдок..

----------


## h4te

> Отца своего я видела только раз в жизни...
> Мать... именно из-за неё я всерьез задумалась о самоубийстве... иногда я её просто ненавижу... таким людям нельзя иметь детей... просто нельзя... она меня морально душит... пытается своими угрозами и побоями меня сломать...  
> Отчим... он будет только рад если меня не станет.. я ему как кость в горле... полностью солидарен с матерью во всем... ублюдок..


 что-то очень знакомое и похожее... на меня :cry:  :evil:  :x   :Frown:   :!:

----------


## margo078

к отцу негативно,а к матери нормально,она старается для меня.но конфликты бывают и всему виной я.я не оправдываю ее надежд.а так если б ее не было не знаю что со мной бы было

----------


## Ведьма

> Сообщение от Ведьма
> 
> Отца своего я видела только раз в жизни...
> Мать... именно из-за неё я всерьез задумалась о самоубийстве... иногда я её просто ненавижу... таким людям нельзя иметь детей... просто нельзя... она меня морально душит... пытается своими угрозами и побоями меня сломать...  
> Отчим... он будет только рад если меня не станет.. я ему как кость в горле... полностью солидарен с матерью во всем... ублюдок..
> 
> 
>  что-то очень знакомое и похожее... на меня :cry:  :evil:  :x    :!:


 Мда... сочувствую...

----------


## h4te

> Сообщение от h4te
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Ведьма
> 
> ...


 я тоже себе сочувствую :roll:

----------


## h4te

> Понимания с родителями никогда не было.
> Еще я сволочь...и не скажу спасибо за эту жизнь.


 ты тут не одинока. я тоже сволочь.. ну кто ещё сволочь? кстати я ещё большая сволочь, я не только не скажу спасибо-я скажу пошли на ***. хотя это ооочень краткое изложение моих эмоций :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Betta

Я тож особенно по отношению к родителям сво,ладно отец он хоть чем то это о  меня заслужил(а с ним я почти не общаюсь поэтому к нему я более или менее отношусь),а мать она замечательная,но к ней  я просто так отношусь ужасно мало сказано и не знаю почуму.Я вообще всегда на самых близких людей выливаю свою злобу....

----------


## Gloomy_girl

С виду хорошие, а на самом деле... Мать меня постоянно критикует, типа:"у всех дети как дети а у меня"; все, что я не делаю- все не так. Отца я своего не видела, родилась потому, что так получилось, а не потому, что так хотели. Меня никогда не подерживает; просто иногда очерь хочется сочуствия и понимания, что бы просто элементарно пожалели, а не учили как надо жить, что я все делаю не так и вобще доставляю много проблем и никакого от меня толку. Из-за нее я замкнулась в себе и приобрела кучу комплексов.

----------


## PutnikSmerti

> Просто интересно узнать у кого какие отношения с родителями.У многих суицидников были или есть проблемы в семье,мало кто захочет суициднуться ,когда в семье всё нормально и есть люди ,которые тебе по-настоящему близки и дороги.


 да хз, раньше напрягался))) особенно на пике идеологического и прочего гуманитарного осмысления и т.п. этого мирка и жизни в целом, а сейчас))) да разные мы, ну есть разногласия в мировоззрениях характерах и т.п., какая разница... в общем более понимающе-рассудительнее и еще терпимее стал.

ссоры с обидой и т.п. -- не мой конек, т.к. считаю это глупостью и невежеством.

----------


## Wolf

Было все замечательно год назад, хотя и щас тоже. но год назад что то изменилось, толи я то ли ... нет я скорее всего изменился.  надоело терпеть давлеие со стороны отца. решает все за меня: что я должен делать,как делать,с кем общатся,где учится и тд. мое мнение никто не спрашивает, живу как домашнее животное, как на поводке. естественно никакой свободы. уже не маленький и такое отношение к себе ЗАЕ.....

----------


## Аска

Мама мне испортила много чего в жизни. И продолжает это делать. Все цепляется за меня, а я не хочу, я устала.
Отца не уважаю. постараюсь как можно скорее добиться автономности. Достало.

----------


## Настя Кошка

ооо, у мня такая веселая семейка... :cry:  я живу с мамой, бабушкой и дедушкой, и ненавижу всех троих. ((( все потому, что у нас дома ни дня без скандала. начинает бабушка, которая всех "взводит" и все орут друг друг на друга. и причины тупые просто- тарелку не туда положили, свет не выключили... это меж собой, а еще орут на меня. чтобы я училась, училась, училась, даже на каникулах сидела с книжками, не выпускают вечером гулять, и вообще гулять только днем и не более 2 часов,нельзя  в гости к друзьям, даже когда иду за хлебом, смотрят на меня из окна. контроль каждого моего шага. так устала от них.. каждое утро просыпаюсь от ора на кухне.
я такой человек, что люблю быть одна, а они мне не дают этого, одна дома сижу наверно раз 5 в год.
 :evil:

----------


## TUSKA

люблю маму,она очень много сделала для меня.И ясно,что она осуждает мои мысли о СУ,сердится,потому что не может их прекратить.
Когда вышла замуж,отношения стали идеальными-расстояние сгладило углы.А сейчас временно живём вместе,разногласия.Чаще,конечно,я виной.

----------


## Lightning

Сильно обижена......кажется, уже не люблю...

----------


## Висельник

Есть проблемы,а как же ш!
Стандартная-"Родили-потому-что-так-принято-чисто-чтобы-давал-пожрать-когда-мы-не-сможем-зарабатывать".При этом один меня реально полюбил и один,сам того не зная,здесь держит меня,а другая грубо говоря дает тарелку супа и считает,что этого от матери достаточно...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Они мне надоели со своими пьянками!!!!!
Я люблю тишину и покой и одиночество!!!! Хоть они мне и желают добра и все стараются для меня сделать, но их пьянки меня бесят!

----------


## KnizhNa

люблю

----------


## Stas

Отца ненавижу, маму люблю. Наверное это типично, если не сказать - банально.

----------


## Wolf

хорошо. единственая причина почему я еще здесь

----------


## MATARIEL

они мне чужие...

----------


## Вия

отца любила,мать ненавижу.и мне её жалко.ненавижу...она меня не понимает.

----------


## свобода

Отец от меня отказался в детстве, поэтому я даже не знаю, что чувствую. Маму люблю, хотя раньше ненавидила. Сейчас она зависит от меня и я рада что всё наладилось. Но больше всех люблю бабушку. Она у меня золото!

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Люблю и маму, и бабушку...Но вот показать это не получается...Все время ор, ссоры...Хотя я знаю, что они меня безумно любят, просто не всегда понять могут...

----------


## Испорченная миром

Очень люблю своих родителей, хотя они сделали много ошибок по отношению ко мне, но я ведь тоже не подарочком была. А если честно, они задушили меня своей любовью, хотелось, чтоб они любили меня чуточку меньше. Меня бесит то, как они ко мне относятся, и бесит то , что скорее всего они любят меня только за то, что я им дочь.

----------


## Bullet

Единственные люди, которым я нужна такая, какая есть.

----------


## мэймэй

а у меня вот нет родителей... но я их знаю (видимся раз в год где-то), и родительских прав они не лишены. меня воспитывали родственники. 

на меня лично повлияла такая ситуация, так как мне всю жизнь внушают, что я буду такая же неудачница, как они... а мать вообще меня пыталась задушить в младенчестве - причем она сама это мне рассказала.

----------


## green_minstrey

у меня один из родителей просто неадекватен.. ) Я так рад, что жизнь дала мне какие-то мозги, чтобы понять, что это не жизнь такая, а родитель такой )

----------


## Dita

Оч странным образом, но они мя слишком сильно любят

----------


## Scream

Отец нормальный.. Мать истеричка... жаль отца...

----------


## belladona

Мои родители - для меня - это святое.

----------


## ordinaire

мама погибла

отца вижу чаще по тв, в реале только если нужна очччень большая сумма денег - это пару раз в год получается. 

еще есть мачеха, но это вообще ноу комментс - советикус вульгарис. 

так что фактически я сирота. 

из дочерних чувств - только жалость

----------


## ER

Отец - пьянчуга, мать - истеричка, но всё же лучше чем совсем не иметь родителей.

----------


## Психоделика

> Отец - пьянчуга, мать - истеричка, но всё же лучше чем совсем не иметь родителей.


 аналогично..тока отец счас не пьет тьфу-тьфу-тьфу

----------


## Frau Finsternis

отец - пьянь, не видела его около полу года...никакой поддержки, накакого общения!  :evil: 
хотя, это к лучшему...я его терпеть не могу...осталось только фамилию поменять!..
А мамка...обожаю! Я могу говорить сней на любые темы!.. и из депрессий она отлично меня вытаскивает!)

----------


## Психоделика

> А мамка...обожаю! Я могу говорить сней на любые темы!.. и из депрессий она отлично меня вытаскивает!)


 так это же гут
мы вон с мамой абсолютно разные люди, как с разных планет

----------


## ER

> А мамка...обожаю! Я могу говорить сней на любые темы!.. и из депрессий она отлично меня вытаскивает!)


 Блин, везёт же...
А  с моей даже говорить ваще бесполезно, талдычит своё, меня вообще как будто не слышит...

----------


## MATARIEL

> А с моей даже говорить ваще бесполезно, талдычит своё, меня вообще как будто не слышит...


 Во-во... у меня тоже самое... сейчас просто строю из себя послушного, что бы лишних вопросов не было

----------


## ER

и не говори, задолбает потом.
Итог: все родаки, за немногим исключением, одинаковые, причём одинакого хреновые...
Неужели и мы такими будем? Тьфу-тьфу-тьфу...

----------


## kasiwagi

папа - состарившийся плюшевый медведь.
мама - нежный диктатор.
одним словом, они уже очень давно не являются для меня авторитетами.
иногда я думаю, что было бы намного лучше, если бы они били меня в детстве, оставляли без внимания и т.д. - сейчас я мог бы и вовсе не считаться с их чувствами.

----------


## настёнок

хм...лично я с родителями общаюсь ток по нужде..никада им нич не расказываю..я их ваще не понимаю!!временами из-за них жить неохота...один раз ваще сорвалась..

----------


## D.V.

да никак. лучше отношусь к чужим

----------


## огрызок тепла

они видят во мне только плохое. я перестала им доверять. еще давно.
наверное, они все-таки желают мне добра... но кааааааааак они это делают...вбить ниже плинтуса и  подчеркнуть какие-то недостатки это для них обычная практика. 
в принципе я перестала заморачиваться на этом, просто я стараюсь ничего не воспринимать всерьез.я их тупо не слышу уже. хотя могу   устроить и показательные выступленяи на тему ах , вы меня не любите совсем. но только для того, что меня не обвинили в равнодушии и в том,что их слова-как об стенку горох, а до меня не достучаться. стучитесь, и откроют вам. точнее, я так пасть свою открою, что вы потом  будете полчаса вокруг меня скакать и и успокаивать....

----------


## ryceHu4ka

они любят меня. а я их. иногда правда чувствую себя не такой как вся наша семья, как будто какое-то инородное тело. а в целом они хорошие. как минимум потому что их интересуют мои проблемы (большую часть которых они не знают), но те которые я им говорю они помогают решить.

----------


## D.V.

В соседней ветке обсуждается отношение к родителям. У большинства – плохое.
Предлагаю ответить на два вопроса:
  1) Что нам в них так не нравится.
  2) Какими мы хотим их видеть.

Раз создал я эту ветку то мне первому и отвечать в ней.

  1) Всегда наставники, никогда не друзья. Делится своими мыслями и переживаниями не хочется – будет длительный флейм на тему «что во мне не так».  Не учитывают тип мышления. Когда говорят «ничего не делаешь» то раньше обижался, пытался что-то доказывать, а теперь надоело – отправляю в сад. Ведь не поняли что для меня слово «ничего» обозначает именно ничего в прямом смысле, а  не «недостаточность, не так, как хотелось» , как они закладывают. Когда постоянно говорится о том, что не так – то желание пропадает для всего.
  2) Хочеться чтобы они передавали свой опыт и знания, становясь рядом, а не сверху. 

Да мечты, мечты. Мечты, котором уже не суждено сбыться.

----------


## ryceHu4ka

ээммм по моему большинство в той теме и пишут что не так и как должно быть. 
2 одинаковые темы получается.

----------


## D.V.

> ээммм по моему большинство в той теме и пишут что не так и как должно быть. 
> 2 одинаковые темы получается.


 не совсем. я предлагаю подумать не над тем, как мы к ним относим а над тем, почему же это произошло и поделится мечтами как бы хотим чтобы было.

----------


## ryceHu4ka

> не совсем. я предлагаю подумать не над тем, как мы к ним относим а над тем, почему же это произошло и поделится мечтами как бы хотим чтобы было.


  :Embarrassment:  ну да будет так)
мне собственно сказать по теме нечего, потому что меня мои родители полностью устраивают)
мамке даж песню написала и записала) она меня вообще всегда выручает, из говна вытаскивает, а по больницам уже 6 год со мной мотается, так что ей памятник бы поставить.
а с отцом у нас увлечения иногда совпадают, приятно одним делом заниматься.

----------


## stre10k

А при чем здесь "моя проблема"?
На данный момент мои родители меня устраивают... Только бы поменьше ссорились и уделяли внимание друг другу...

----------


## Красный_Кот

А я своего отца просто ненавижу... всем сердцем. За что спросите вы? Да за одно его существование.

----------


## Виктория

Мама умерла от алкоголизма, при жизни отношения были очень натянутые. Папа нас бросил, когда я была совсем маленькая.

----------


## Andvari

Отношения с родителями - полное недоверие с обеих сторон. Сколько себя помню.
Семья абсолютно нормальная во всех отношениях. Почему всё так стало - не знаю

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

> А я своего отца просто ненавижу... всем сердцем. За что спросите вы? Да за одно его существование.


 У меня тоже самое! Ну я думаю, что уж точно не просто так, в какой то теме уже писал, насчёт отношений с предками!
Если в целом, то согласен с *Andvari*, хотя просто так натянутые отношения с предками возникнуть не могут! Если покапаться в памяти, то можно вспомнить множество моментов из-за которых всё так и пошло!
На вскидку:
в школе курил - скрывал, потом узнали, это первое. Типа бросил, предки верили, но я не бросил, они узнали, это два! Потом начал пить и т.д., прогуливать учёбу(не часто, я не полный двоечшник, оценки норм, но для предков даже один урок или пара, это всё - я забил на жизнь и учёбу, и единственный выход ехать в деревню и пасти всю жизнь коров  :Big Grin:  ). Ну и так далее, сейчас ещё иногда курю гаш, предки не знаю, но если узнают, то будет ещё хуже! И всё в таком же плане, вот откуда корни недоверия растут! Вроде ничего особенного, даже не замечаешь, ан нет, по немногу накапливается недоверие!

----------


## Andvari

> Вроде ничего особенного, даже не замечаешь, ан нет, по немногу накапливается недоверие!


 Не курю, учёбу не прогуливаю, пью крайне редко и ни об одном случае мои не узнали.
Так что всё равно непонятно.

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

Ну я незнаю....хотя остаюсь при своём мнении, просто так недоверие не появляется!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Shved

отца своего я бы зарезал

----------


## Enot

Упрекаете ли вы своих родителей за то, что они вас родили?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

переместил по просьбе.

по теме:
нет, не упрекаю.
если наш мир - такое г...о, то кто-то же должен его исправлять.

----------


## greygreybrown

Да, упрекаю.
У моей матери генетическое заболевание которому сопутствует множество других болячек.
Она зная об этом зачала и родила ребёнка. Как следствие хорошим здоровьем я не отличаюсь. Это не доставляет мне особых неудобств или боли, но тем не менее лучше быть здоровым и богатым чем бедным и больным)
Кроме того я свою мать презираю - недавно она начала употреблять наркоту и вынесла из дома бабушкины украшения, украла у меня деньги... Её положили в клинику и угрохали на это кучу денег. Наглая эгоистичное ничтожество.
Об отце и говорить нечего - неудавшийся Остап Бендер. Мошенник и мечтатель. Хорошо что он с нами не живёт.

----------


## Selbstmord

А мне вот своих родителей жалко... Мне жалко их за то, что я у них есть. Они то меня любят, а я лентяй и ничтожество. Родителей мне жаль, а себя я ненавижу. Измениться у меня, к сожалению, не получается.

----------


## Ortans

> Да, упрекаю.
> У моей матери генетическое заболевание которому сопутствует множество других болячек.
> Она зная об этом зачала и родила ребёнка. Как следствие хорошим здоровьем я не отличаюсь. Это не доставляет мне особых неудобств или боли, но тем не менее лучше быть здоровым и богатым чем бедным и больным)
> Кроме того я свою мать презираю - недавно она начала употреблять наркоту и вынесла из дома бабушкины украшения, украла у меня деньги... Её положили в клинику и угрохали на это кучу денег. Наглая эгоистичное ничтожество.
> Об отце и говорить нечего - неудавшийся Остап Бендер. Мошенник и мечтатель. Хорошо что он с нами не живёт.


 С моим папочкой та же история.

----------


## Хвост

Паршиво отношусь. Хотя, почитав некоторые посты, прихожу к выводу, что мои - ещё не самые "хорошие" здесь.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ivan Govnov

У меня впринцине хорошие родители, но я всегда был как бы сам по себет.С отцоп правда тяжелые отношения.У меня нет привязаностей к своим родным (когда умер дед мне было даже както всеравно).
Когда стал жить отдельно отношения немного наладилис.

----------


## Winter

Скажем так - я не самый большой их фанат.

----------


## Toadstool

> А мне вот своих родителей жалко... Мне жалко их за то, что я у них есть. Они то меня любят, а я лентяй и ничтожество. Родителей мне жаль, а себя я ненавижу. Измениться у меня, к сожалению, не получается.


 Аналогично.. но лучше б не рожали.

----------


## Selbstmord

> лучше б не рожали


 Я иногда тоже так думаю... Но мама меня очень хотела  :Frown:

----------


## Танюха

у меня родители в разводе, с отцом пару лет назат только начала общатся, вроде общение есть только неочем, толком не разговариваем. с мамкой когда то были хорошие отношения, потом сошли на нет. я никогда не винила своих родителей и не веню. щас как то сама по себе, а родители сами по себе.

----------


## splin

у меня самые лучшие родители но я сволочь!

----------


## Selbstmord

> у меня самые лучшие родители но я сволочь!


 Плюсую  :Frown:

----------


## Hitorimono

Взаимная помощь в решении ограниченного круга проблем. Что-то вроде делового сотрудничества.

----------


## zero

Нейтрально. Хотя, пожалуй, они то меня и держут в этом мире.

----------


## xzsamneznau

Да никак...  :Mad:

----------


## Ferrow

Мои родители на своей волне. Папа на меня забил, после того, как увидел шрамы и поговрил со мной об этом, прочитал мой дневник. Правда, всё-равно он бессознательно беспокоится обо мне. А мама... мне её очень жалко. Она очень ранимая. И мне жаль, что нельзя убедить их, показать им то, что вижу я. Раньше я пробовала, теперь понимаю, что не стоит. У нас нет с ними доверия. Чем меньше они знают обо мне, тем лучше.

----------


## Elly

Отличные. Из-за них я еще и собественно живу.. Если бы еще и с ними проблемы бы были, тогда бы уже наверняка

----------


## Jamie Ross

Очень люблю своих родителей, особенно маму, с папой все же не так близка.Очень доверительные отношения с мамой,обсуждали с ней мои суицидальные наклонности и депрессивность.Вообщем  мы с ней договорились, что я покончу с собой, только когда умрет она)Меня держит здесь семья,но главная причина - это отсутствие надежного и безболезненного способа самоубийства.

----------


## Игорёк

Получасом ранее вспоминал, как меня пытались уличить в воровстве, которого не было. Это было ровно 2 года назад. Приписали какие-то вещи, которых я даже ниразу не видел. Ненавижу..
И вообще я считаю что на 80-90% вина родителей в том что они не смогли привить мне чувство уважения к людям. Дело не отмазках себя и претензиях к ним, просто как факт.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Так сам развей это чувство- самовоспитание никто не отменял

----------


## Игорёк

Пытаюсь, это не так просто. Я стал понимать это относительно недавно, и понял далеко не до конца.

----------

